# Cheap Pressurised Co2 solution



## JellyMonster (10 Apr 2012)

Hi,

Basically I've been running yeast co2 for a while but I've finally decided to bite the bullet and go for pressurised co2.

However my money situation isn't great atm, so budget budget budget.

I have done my research and think I know what I need, however just need a second opinion.

*Co2 Regulator*: Is single stage ok?  or will 2 stage be better?  I found this one:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Mig-Welde ... 1150wt_986
*£32.54*

*Co2 Bottle*:  I see a lot of people us Fire Extinguishers and just replace the hose with a regulator:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fire-Extingui ... 706wt_1219
*£25.20*

*Co2 Tubing*: 2m should be enough:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flo-Clear-CO2 ... 389wt_1219
*£3.49*

*Diffuser*: I like the glass ones, I think they look the business.  But I'm open to suggestions:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flo-Micro3-Gl ... 683wt_1219
*£8.99*

*Bubble Counter/Check Valve*:  This one seems ok, fits directly to solenoid:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-CO2- ... 0720304764
*£9.99*

*Solenoid*: Not too much knowledge on this, from what I've read it's good to only have co2 running whilst lighting is on.  It just fits inline.  The below link has a US plug in the picture though, so may have to inquire about that.
http://www.virtualvillage.co.uk/co2-mag ... pping_feed
*£19.99*

And I think that is all I need?  Totalling at *£100.20*.  So, have I missed anything?  Will this setup get me good results?  Are there any upgrades I should think about?

Any feedback is good feedback.

Thank
JM


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Apr 2012)

You've certainly done your homework! Not sure about the reg, especially the fitting. Looks like it's for disposable bottles so won't fit the FE directly. The rest looks good though. Check out item 270720304764 on the bay, only a quid more and it fits directly on the solenoid so it'll look neater.


----------



## Antoni (10 Apr 2012)

The diffusrr has a bubble counter in it, so you might just buy a check valve!

Regarding the regulator...I think this one will not fit!


----------



## JellyMonster (10 Apr 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> You've certainly done your homework! Not sure about the reg, especially the fitting. Looks like it's for disposable bottles so won't fit the FE directly. The rest looks good though. Check out item 270720304764 on the bay, only a quid more and it fits directly on the solenoid so it'll look neater.



That looks a lot better!  I'll change the link =)  I'll have to do a bit more research on the regulator now.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> The diffusrr has a bubble counter in it, so you might just buy a check valve!
> 
> Regarding the regulator...I think this one will not fit!



I did not notice that, nice one.  However I might just get the bubble counter anyway as their so cheap.


----------



## JellyMonster (10 Apr 2012)

I think MIG regulators fit on FE's.  But not 100%

Here's the one I was looking at:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Mig-Welde ... 1150wt_986
*£32.54*

Would this one fit a fire extinguisher?


----------



## JellyMonster (10 Apr 2012)

I am now toying with the idea of getting the TMC CO2 Pressure Regulator with integrated solenoid valve.
This is *£73.74* with shipping, but I wouldn't have to get: Regulator, solenoid, check valve/bubble counter.
http://www.h2oaquatics.co.uk/saltwater- ... ulator-pro

I would just need:
TMC CO2 Pressure Regulator with integrated solenoid valve *£73.74*
CO2 Fire Extinguisher *£25.20*
CO2 Tubing *£3.49*
CO2 Diffuser/Bubble Counter *£8.99*

Coming to *£111.42*, I did want to try and keep it under £100 though.  But the TMC pro has great reviews.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2012)

How big is the tank? You might not need a 2kg FE is my thinking.

If money is really tight, do away with the solenoid, running co2 24/7 hasn't done my tanks (or fish) any harm as far as I know.

Sam


----------



## rolexbene (16 Apr 2012)

I picked up a like new TMC V2 Pressure Regulator of ebay for £25 and also a FE for local pickup for £10, got a glass bubble counter for a few quid and now have a working Co2 setup for around £40. I dont bother about a solenoid as a few years back everyone used to run their Co2 24/7 with no ill effect.


----------



## AAB (19 Apr 2012)

rolexbene said:
			
		

> I picked up a like new TMC V2 Pressure Regulator of ebay for £25 and also a FE for local pickup for £10, got a glass bubble counter for a few quid and now have a working Co2 setup for around £40. I dont bother about a solenoid as a few years back everyone used to run their Co2 24/7 with no ill effect.



I don't have solenoid but I do manually turn my regulator off every night and turn it back on in the morning. Can the regulator handle this or will I damage it by keep turning it on and off every day?


----------



## JellyMonster (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I have bought it all now and set it all up.  It's working very well =)

and rolexbene, I'm very jealous of how much it cost you!!!

Anyway, it's for my 180l Juwel Vision.  I currently have it running front the same timer as my light.  For 6 hours a day, 1 bubble a second.  I'll see how this goes, but I will probably end up upping it to 8 hours a day, and once I get more plants 3-4 bubble a second.


----------



## Sentral (22 Apr 2012)

good to hear you got it sorted out. It's usually best to put your CO2 1-2 hours before lights on as it means the plants have lots of CO2 straight away, and off 1 hour before lights off so they can use the remaining gas, aiding your O2 levels for the dark period


----------



## JellyMonster (23 Apr 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> good to hear you got it sorted out. It's usually best to put your CO2 1-2 hours before lights on as it means the plants have lots of CO2 straight away, and off 1 hour before lights off so they can use the remaining gas, aiding your O2 levels for the dark period



ok, thanks for that.

I'll try and fish out another timer =)


----------

